# Zusatzakku für Garmin Edge auf der Langstrecke?



## Steppenwolf39 (28. März 2016)

Ich frag hier mal im Raceforum, da es wohl vor allem die Langstreckenfahrer betrifft.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Zusatzakku für die Garmin Edge Serie insbesondere 810?
Ca. 12 Stunden sollten drin sein. Ich bin den 810er schon mal 13 Stunden in Bad Geisern gefahren, allerdings war er damals neu. Inzwischen muss er auch noch die Werte vom Leistungsmesser übertragen, das packt er vermutlich nicht.
Danke!


----------



## freak13 (29. März 2016)

Kannst du mit jeder x-beliebigen Powerbank unterwegs aufladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf39 (29. März 2016)

Aber verkraftet auch jeder x-beliebiger Akku auch mal 8 Stunden Dauerregen?


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2016)

Das Problem bei Dauerregen werden die USB Buchsen/Stecker sein. Die sind weder für Regen noch für "Rüttelpisten" ausgelegt.


----------



## real_andy (31. März 2016)

Hallo!

ich verwende dafür mein Akku von der SIGMA PowerLED mit USB Adapter. Das ganze ist dann bis auf den Steckverbinder direkt am Garmin gedichtet. Wird auch während der Aktivität geladen. Hatte bisher damit keine Probleme. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## s_works (31. März 2016)

nur kann der ja nicht laden während er aufzeichnet oder doch?


----------



## real_andy (1. April 2016)

Ich habe ein Garmin Edge 1000. Bei mir ist es möglich während des Aufzeichnens den Akku anzuschließen. Ladevorgang erfolgt dann parallel zu laufnden Aufzeichnung oder Navigation.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Leon96 (1. April 2016)

s_works schrieb:


> nur kann der ja nicht laden während er aufzeichnet oder doch?


Doch, das geht. Habe ich selbst schon praktiziert. (Edge 810)


----------

